# اروع ما قيل عن الحب



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*الحب هو العطاء دون مقابل
    الحب هو الحياة والتضحية والأمل..
    الحب هو كل شيء جميل في أنفسنا...
    الحب هو الشعور النظيف للآخرين..
    الحب هو الحنان والوفاء فأحبوا أنفسكم أولا!!!



    ما هو الحب؟!

    الحب إنه الإحساس الصادق الذي يجعل الإنسان أكثر رقيا وترفعا... إنه النبل والفضيلة حينما يتجسدان في علاقة حب لا غاية منها..
    ولا تسعى لإشباع رغبات أو غيرها سرعان ما يضيع معها كل شيء..

    الحب هو المسؤولية تجاه إنسان آخر نشعر أنه يمتلك أقدس الأشياء فينا وهي مشاعرنا..

    أنه التوحد مع إنسان نرى فيه دون خلق الله جميعا.. الحلم.. والأمن.. والمأوى أنه الترفع في السلوك والأخلاق وليس مجرد رغبة محمومة لايبقى منها شيء غير الرماد..

    فالحب ليس لحظة يقضيها أي حبيبين معا..
    وليس مجرد لقاء عابر في آخر المطاردات يشتعل يوما وينطفئ العمر كله.. الحب كيان شامخ وعظيم لا يستحق أبدا أن تندم عليه حتى
    ولو ترك فينا الآف الجراح..

    أنه زائر عزيز وغال علينا.. والحب الحقيقي غير قابل للتداول.. أنه عملة نادرة... وقد أصبح أكثر ندرة أمام ملايين العملات المزيفة التي تملأ العلاقات الإنسانية.
*
*




*​*    * الحب...
    سعادة ترتعش.

    * الحب...
    هو الدموع، أن تبكي يعني إنك تحب.

    * وجد "الحب" لسعادة
    القليلين، ولشقاء الكثيرين.

    * إن "الحب" يهبط على
    المرأة في لحظة سكون،
    مملوءة بالشك والإعجاب.

    * الحب...
    الجميل الصادق تبقى ذكراه
    إلى الأبد..

    * الحب...
    كالسيف ضعه في نصله
    حتى لا يجرح قلبك،
    وإلا إندفن برمال الصحراء.

    والحب الكاذب ينتهي إلى آخر نقطة في قاع الجرح...

    الخيانة في بعض الأحيان تكون الشعور الأجمل إذا كان الشخص المغدور يستحقها..

    الحب الحقيقي لاينتهي
    إلا بموت صاحبه...

    والحب الكاذب يموت عندما يحيا صاحبه كل خائن يختلق لنفسه ألف عذر وعذر.

    * كثيرا نفكر في الحب..
    كثيرا نبحث عن الحب..
    كثيرا ننتظر الحب.. كثيرا
    نحب الحب.

    لكن كيف نجد الحب كيف نلمسه أو نراه.

    الحب هو فلسفةحياتنا اليومية وروحها الجميلة المرفرفة في فضاء السعادة.

    وهو الملك الذي يصدر قوانين بارادة عميقة وصعبة جدا ونتقبلها مع ذلك.

    هو المطر الذي نغسل فيه أنفسنا.

    هو الضوء الذي نمر به إلى طريق أحلامنا.

    هو المكان الذي نبني فيه مدننا ونغرس فيه شجر حياتنا.

    وهو الكتاب الذي نتصفحه كل يوم بأعماقنا.

    * إذا أكتشفتم لذة أمتع
    من "الحب" فأخبروني.

    * الحب...
    من غير زواج مثل الشيك من دون رصيد.

    الباحث عن الحب بدون عذاب، كالباحث عن الورد بدون شوك.

    * أنا أحب... إذن أنا موجود.

    * لا تقل للحب قط:
    (( فيما بعد !!! ))

    * الحب...
    شجرة أصلها الفكر
    وعروقها الذكر وأغصانها
    السهر وأوراقها الأستقام
    وثمرها المنيه.

    * الحياة بلا "حب" كطير
    بلا جناح.

    * الحب...
    وردة لا تنمو إلا في رمال
    الأمل.

    * ليس المهم أن تحب المهم
    من تحب.

    * الحب...
    وفاء أبدا وإذا أستطاعت
    المرأة أن تبتعد عن الرجل فهي لم تحبه يوما.

    * البعض لا يعرف "الحب"
    بقدر ما يعرف الكراهية.

    * الحب...
    ليس أكثر من وهم ولكن
    نحن الذين نجعله حقيقة.

    * الحب...
    في هذا الزمن كاليتيم
    لا يجد من يرعاه.

    * الحب...
    أساس الحياة ولولاه
    ما قامت الحياة.

    * ما أقوى "الحب"، فهو يجعل من الوحش إنسانا، وأحينانا يجعل الإنسان وحشا.

    * الحب... لا يعرف أي قانون.
*
​


----------



## وليم تل (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الحب هو العطاء دون مقابل
الحب هو الحياة والتضحية والأمل..
الحب هو كل شيء جميل في أنفسنا...
الحب هو الشعور النظيف للآخرين..
الحب هو الحنان والوفاء فأحبوا أنفسكم أولا!!!

حقا جوجو 
موضوع اكثر من رائع
لانة يجسد حقيقة الحب بكل معانية
ولكن لى تعليق بسيط واعتقد انة توضيح
فأحبوا أنفسكم أولا!!!
هنا المقصود بها ان نحب كل شىء جميل داخل انفسنا
حتى نستطيع ان نخرج الحب النقى لمن حولنا
وليس المقصود بة حب النفس اى الانانية
معلش حتة غلاسة لانك وحشتنى كثيرا
ودمت بود​


----------



## happy angel (13 أكتوبر 2008)

> الحب هو العطاء دون مقابل
> الحب هو الحياة والتضحية والأمل..
> الحب هو كل شيء جميل في أنفسنا...
> الحب هو الشعور النظيف للآخرين..
> الحب هو الحنان والوفاء فأحبوا أنفسكم أولا!!!



موضوع فى غاية الروعه ياجوجو

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> الحب هو العطاء دون مقابل
> 
> الحب هو الحياة والتضحية والأمل..
> الحب هو كل شيء جميل في أنفسنا...
> ...


*الله عليك يا باشا *
*ايوة كدة نورنا بتواجدك الجميل*
*وغلس براحتك*
*وعلى فكرو انت كمان وحشتنى جدا*
*وتوضيحك واضافتك زى العسل يا باشا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> موضوع فى غاية الروعه ياجوجو​
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


*ميرسى ليك يا امى ولتشجيعك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركلنا فى وجودك الجميل وسطينا*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رائع اخي come with me
مشكور
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *رائع اخي come with me*
> 
> *مشكور*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 *ميرسى يا كليم على مرورك ومتبعتك الجميلة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *ما هو الحب؟!*​
> *الحب إنه الإحساس الصادق الذي يجعل الإنسان أكثر رقيا وترفعا... إنه النبل والفضيلة حينما يتجسدان في علاقة حب لا غاية منها..*
> *ولا تسعى لإشباع رغبات أو غيرها سرعان ما يضيع معها كل شيء..*​
> *الحب هو المسؤولية تجاه إنسان آخر نشعر أنه يمتلك أقدس الأشياء فينا وهي مشاعرنا..*​
> ...


*تسلم على الموضوع الجميل ده*​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *تسلم على الموضوع الجميل ده*​


ميرسى لمرورك وتشجيعك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااائع جدا يا جوجو 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع جدا يا جوجو
> 
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
*ميرسى يا كيرو على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *الحب هو العطاء دون مقابل
> الحب هو الحياة والتضحية والأمل..
> الحب هو كل شيء جميل في أنفسنا...
> الحب هو الشعور النظيف للآخرين..
> ...


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> come with me قال:
> 
> 
> > *الحب هو العطاء دون مقابل*
> ...


----------



## سيزار (16 أكتوبر 2008)

حلو قوى الموضوع والكليمات تسلم ايدك يا  جوجو


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> أنه زائر عزيز وغال علينا.. والحب الحقيقي غير قابل للتداول.. أنه عملة نادرة... وقد أصبح أكثر ندرة أمام ملايين العملات المزيفة التي تملأ العلاقات الإنسانية


*كلمات جميله يا جوجو ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الحب كالسيف

عسل بجد موضوع حلو خاااااااااااااالص

ربنا يباركك


----------



## viviane tarek (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع وافى عن الحب
كلامك ياجوجو جميل جدا"
وفالصميم 
ربنا يبركك ويعوضك تعبك *​


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> حلو قوى الموضوع والكليمات تسلم ايدك يا جوجو


*ميرسى ليك يا سيزو يا عسل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك تواجد دايم وسطينا اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *كلمات جميله يا جوجو ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


*ميرسى يا دونا على تشجيعك الدايم لينا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك خدمة طيبة وسطينا ورح اعلى *
*بنعمة الرب يسوع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> الحب كالسيف
> 
> عسل بجد موضوع حلو خاااااااااااااالص
> 
> ربنا يباركك


 *اشكرك اكتير على المشاركة الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *موضوع وافى عن الحب*​
> *كلامك ياجوجو جميل جدا"*
> *وفالصميم *
> 
> *ربنا يبركك ويعوضك تعبك *​


 
*اشكرك اكتير على المشاركة الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

